# Lowes has Charbroil shaker basket on clearance!



## howufiga (Dec 28, 2009)

Mod your CGSP for even cheaper now!  The pic was taken today.


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this for the Firebox charcoal basket???


----------



## billbo (Dec 29, 2009)

Great, bought one 2 weeks ago. D'oh!


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too, about a month ago. I think I'll take the receipt to the store and demand a credit for the difference. Better still, I'll send the Mrs. She always has better luck at things like that.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, check my mod here.  

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=85443

IDK who thought of it, but it's in the CGSP sticky.  It works well!


----------



## st barnard (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow,  I bought one over the weekend,  and installed it yesterday. Paid about $14 for mine.  :^(


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks like an easy way to change the firebox.  Buying two would allow me to have a grill basket fired up and ready to go when the first one was getting low.  An easy exchange for a long burn without any down time or worry about how long the Smoker took to get to temp...


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 29, 2009)

Just came from Lowe's and now have the basket installed.  Thanks for a great tip.  I had seen these and was unsure they would hold up as a fire box basket.  Next smoke will start in two hours.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought the same thing I'm not sure how long it will last.  But for $13 that i paid for it I figured I'll try it out.  Maybe some of the other guys who have had them installed can chime and let us know how it worked out for them.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been using one since I got my CG back in the spring. I works great in the SFB with a modified Minion method. A couple of shakes and all the ash falls thru for reloading. Here's a pic of mine in action







I'll also use it in the main chamber when I want to do indirect grilling.


----------

